# my linear power obsession



## snoopysnooper (Feb 1, 2014)

this obsession with linear power is getting worse by the day. to the point where i actually fell into a deep depression when i missed out on a mint 5002 for 350. i did trade some gear i wasnt using (2 2202s and a us amps 100hc) for a 5002. i just love these amps for some reason.

i know there are a few lp heads on here, lets hear some stories!


----------



## timberwolf (May 19, 2014)

Great amps, but all amps have flaws. Over the years comparing amplifiers I found out that to create that Linear signature sound, the amps lack information. Not detail....information.

However, there are only a few other amps on the market that have that same type sound and have more information.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting perspective. Never thought anything was "missing" from my LP's. I liked different things about different models I had. I think mainly I appreciated the power to size ratio, and the apparent reliability. 

Snoopysnooper: how tempting would a modified plum crazy dpsq50 be to you?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

kappa546 said:


> how tempting would a modified plum crazy dpsq50 be to you?


Wish I had the bread for it, but my new project is consuming every dime I can muster ... And I already have the amplifiers for that project.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a couple LP pieces I'd be interested in parting with. Need to thin the heard.....


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

Been running them since about 1991. Had quite a few different models in quite a few different colors. Best system for me ever was a 5002 pushing 2 18's walked in my hatchback. A 952 pushing a comp set of Boston Acoustics with a XO2 for processing. 
Now I have
452iq plum
952iq plum
2502iq plum (just purchased today)
952iq white
2202iq black
XO2 white

All mint. This will be all I acquire, except maybe another XO

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

for2nato said:


> Been running them since about 1991. Had quite a few different models in quite a few different colors. Best system for me ever was a 5002 pushing 2 18's walled in my hatchback. A 952 pushing a comp set of Boston Acoustics with a XO2 for processing.
> Now I have
> 452iq plum
> 952iq plum
> ...




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 5, 2008)

OK, here's a story for ya. Once, Ruth Werback (wife of Pete Werbeck who started the company and did the first designs) and whose last name was Lucido before she was married, well, we were engaged to be married back when all three of us were in the employ of ESS in Sacramento. We lived together for a few years. We almost made it to the alter but something happened and I don't remember what but I do remember Pete stepping in to fill the void between Ruth and myself. Shortly after they were married, Peter was flying back from the Bay Area in his small plane and lost his way as he was flying in the dark. He was following the lights along the wrong freeway. That episode cost him his life at a very young age. 

He employed much of the same circuitry that he used in ESS' amps back in the day. Those didn't work out so well. Hopefully he learned as he was designing the mobile versions. I never had a chance to check them out. 

More about it here: Amps


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 5, 2008)

I noticed I'm getting quite a few hits on my webpage via the Amps link in the above post. I took that page down some time ago because it was causing problems for people and that was not my intent. The audio history that I knew will slowly disappear along with my memory and let me tell ya, it's fading fast... and let me tell ya, it's fading fast....


----------

